# Smokey the Air



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

My heart goes out to all those affected by the fire. Can't ride in this unhealthy, smoky air this weekend, so I'm reading up on it. Really sad stuff. 

Be safe, take care of yourselves, and pick up some N95/N100 masks and a HEPA air filter if you can. Probably not a bad idea to stock up on those before next fall. Seems to be a recurring theme here. 

We'll be back on the horse soon enough.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Literally no cyclists riding up Mt. Hamilton this morning. That's a first.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like we can finally ride soon, albeit in the rain.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

jetdog9 said:


> Looks like we can finally ride soon, albeit in the rain.


Without the vegetation, and the scorched earth, you might have mud slides to deal with...


----------

